# Queen Of Bermuda



## bellboy (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm a new member, I cannot find any reference to Furness Withy lines Queen of Bermuda and Ocean Monarch. The Queen was my first ship after leaving Sea Training School. There were 11 of us in 1964 who were chosen to be bell boys because our short stature. The ship had a stunning interior with much inlayed marquetary and gun metal banisters inlayed floors etc, etc. If anybody can contribute anything to this posting, please do. 

Bellboy.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Bellboy. Scroll down to recent posts. On the right type in Queen of Burmuda for a picture.
Barney.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Bellboy,
A warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site.
rgds


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome Bellboy. Please explore the site, I am sure you will find some posts concerning your old ships.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Bellboy - another welcome from the UK.

Your profile is set to show a United Nations flag - I am not sure if this is deliberate or not but it is next on the list to United Kingdom when you set up your account? If you need to change it you can do so from your profile which is accessible from Quick Links on the menu available on any page of SN. There is a location list where you can update this is necessary.

There is a lot to see here and some knowledgeable, friendly and witty people.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome bellboy to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*Queen of Bermuda*

welcome to the site bellboy. 
I sailed as a deck apprentice on the Queen of Bermuda in 1960. That was when she still had her three funnels... 
Agree not much on Furness whereas other companies (Houlder Brothers/Manchester Liners/Prince line and Shaw Savill) that were part of the Furness Group over the years seem to be more active.
Anyway enjoy the site it has a lot to offer. 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

I know this not strictly a Q o B answer, but does any Furness shipmate know anything about a 'reincarnated 
' company called "Furness Withy Aust Ltd tha


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Queen of Bermuda*

I Know that this a little off subject, but does anybody know anything about a company called Furness Withy (Aust) Ltd, that operates some bulk carriers trading out of ports downunder??
Is this an 'incarnation' of the old company, or something out of the HamburgSud organization.
Would love to know.
Many thanks,
David D.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

There is an interesting Furness Withy site at:

http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/fur.htm


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

There are a couple of references to Furness Withy (Aust) Ltd on Google. Have no idea on the ownership or corporate structure, possibly some of the lads down under can provide more info.

I don't know what happened to the head office at leadenhall Strfeet after C.Y. Tung bought the company but in 1991, noticed the "head office" brass plate for Furness Holder Insurance on a rather nice house in the village of Ombersley, Worcs.

Served my time with them, later used them as agents in London and Port of Spain and Furness Holder handled our Hull and P&I underwriting. Another fine old British shipping company gone.


----------



## PETER MANLEY (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Bellboy
I Sailed On Queen Of Bermuda 64to66 If I Can Help Please Contact
Me


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Bellboy, Welcome... I am new to this site too; really a great crowd here.
My best friend, who died suddenly at only 62, was a Bellboy on the "Queen of
Bermuda" in 1950... he was an aspiring Marine Artist and super guy. Snowy.


----------



## Ian R Bray (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there everyone, Ian Bray here, currently residing in New Zealand. my profile gives my background. I was on the queen also period 60-64 as bell boy initially, then commis, the officers steward the waiter. I have been trying for many years to locate fellow crew especially Allan Soares, John Durban and that gang. I correspond with Tony Roberts, also ex officers stewrd and waiter. Thought I had caught up with some mates via another site but Monarch boys one with same name "Little Joe" I have quite a few photos if anyone interested, "Helen of Troy" Michael Mooney and all the other sun worshippers who would lay out on focsle deck during cruises through Caribean when Quenn strarted those. So please anyone... can you give me any contact emails for Alan, ??????


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Ian 
Re Allan Soares - have a look at the thread by Peter Manley from October 2006. Captain Card mentions Allan and Carl Soares in Bermuda... 
You may want to contact him for details.. 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry Ian - that thread was November 9th 2006 
Jim Mac


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

A couple of interesting pictures of the 'Queen of Bermuda' from the mid 1950s.

http://djkl157.googlepages.com/RegM...RegMitchellStuffBand1_Bermuda-full;brt:60.jpg

http://djkl157.googlepages.com/hosking_27_600.jpg/hosking_27_600-full.jpg

Bruce C


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

Queen of Bermuda on postcard


----------



## Falmouth Adam (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi really desperate to contact Ian Bray from the crew of the queen of Bermuda if anyone can help?


----------

